
Deploying Decentralized Microservices at Certara with Hedera REST API and Docker - ycombi42
https://medium.com/hashgraph/deploying-decentralized-microservices-at-certara-with-hedera-rest-api-and-docker-bd87eb1b9d39
======
axgodwin
A great post, it's good to see how Hedera is already been applied to important
industry like healthcare. I will keep monitoring the work they're doing with
Open Pharma.

